# you are aware of the circumstances that have prevented me from doing so



## andyyyhighlander

Hi all , could someone translate this into Romanian for me please?

" I know I have promised to come see you on many occasions and you are aware of the circumstances that have prevented me from doing so , but I promise I will make it upto you "

many thanks


----------



## encodedname

͗͗̓Ştiu că ţi-am promis deseori că am să vin să te vad, iar tu eşti conştient (m.)/conştienta (f.) de circumstanţele care m-au impiedicat s-o fac, totuşi iţi promit că mă voi face iertat (m.)/iertată (f.).


----------



## Trisia

Hi, Andy -- please next time let us know if the message is for a boy or a girl (and from a boy or a girl)

I love encodedname's version, which preserves the slightly formal air of the original, but I dare advance a little ending of my own: "...totuşi îţi promit că mă voi revanşa faţă de tine." (= but I promise I will make it up to you)


----------



## andyyyhighlander

Oops , sorry Trisia , you're so right , it's from me to a girl and thanks again for responses.


----------

